# Brickmans wants to track cell by GPS



## shooters480

Anybody hearing from Brickman reference asking consent to track your sweeper cell phone for location. We phone in at the store fronts where cameras will get us confirming we are on sight. I am not going to give Brickman or anybody else a list of all our sweeping accounts, how often we do them and how long we spend on each sight. Allowing them to track our cell phone would do just that.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Do you work for Brickman?


----------



## fireball

me thinks that if you call Brickman using your cellphone, they have all the information they need to track you. It isn't worth their time and effort to track your comings and goings to get information on your customers. A simple gaze at google maps will give you a list of potential customers in a given area


----------



## wizardsr

fireball;1329137 said:


> me thinks that if you call Brickman using your cellphone, they have all the information they need to track you. It isn't worth their time and effort to track your comings and goings to get information on your customers. A simple gaze at google maps will give you a list of potential customers in a given area


So, let me get this straight. You think that just by calling someone from your cell phone, they then have the ability to track you wherever you go? Right... 

I wouldn't work for Brickman much less give authorization to track me or anyone that works for me.


----------



## fireball

Anything is possible once they have your cell phone number. You haven't been paying attention to Rupert Murdoch's problems over cell phone hacking, everyone seems to think it only happens in England. And it wouldn't suprise me to find out that PlowSite is using tracking cookies too since I agreed to their terms and conditions too.


----------



## wizardsr

fireball;1329312 said:


> Anything is possible once they have your cell phone number. You haven't been paying attention to Rupert Murdoch's problems over cell phone hacking, everyone seems to think it only happens in England. And it wouldn't suprise me to find out that PlowSite is using tracking cookies too since I agreed to their terms and conditions too.


We're talking about bfs, not dhs here. No way a private corporation is going to be able to intrude on an individuals privacy like that without their consent.

Of course PS is using tracking cookies, dang near all websites do!  Post a pic of your tinfoil hat when you get a minute! :laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow

wizardsr;1329321 said:


> We're talking about bfs, not dhs here. No way a private corporation is going to be able to intrude on an individuals privacy like that without their consent.
> 
> Of course PS is using tracking cookies, dang near all websites do!  Post a pic of your *tinfoil hat when you get a minute!* :laughing:


I think this might be him.......:salute:


----------



## wizardsr

Matson Snow;1329493 said:


> I think this might be him.......:salute:


LOL! Thumbs Up


----------



## snocrete

wizardsr;1329321 said:


> We're talking about bfs, not dhs here. No way a private corporation is going to be able to intrude on an individuals privacy like that without their consent.
> 
> Of course PS is using tracking cookies, dang near all websites do! Post a pic of your tinfoil hat when you get a minute! :laughing:





Matson Snow;1329493 said:


> I think this might be him.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## fireball

see, you got my picture already without my consent


----------

